# UPnP, qu'est-ce ?



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2006)

Je viens de découvrir ce qu'était la norme UPnP... et par la même occasion que mon modem gérait cette norme.

J'ai donc activé la fonction sur mon Zyxel 660Me. Si j'ai bien compris, cette norme permet d'ouvrir un port lorsqu'un logiciel le demande? Y a-t-il des risques à cela?

Si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne.  :love:


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2006)

C'est bizarre, mais je sens confusément que, oui, il doit bien y avoir un risque ...
Chaque que quelque chose s'ouvre sur simple demande, il y a des soucis ...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Mars 2006)

Hello WebO... 

Bon alors mon avis perso, très perso...

L'activation du droit d'accès vers un port de manière automatique par une application est assez dangereux... C'est le fonctionnement de la majorité des vers. En général, ces vers lorsqu'ils détectent une faille, ils vont s'infiltrer dans la machine. Une fois installés et activés, ils vont ouvrir un port pour télécharger un virus sur un serveur quelconque sur la toile puis l'installer sur la machine. Voilà donc la machine contaminée (c'était le fonctionnement de Sasser, Beagle...)  Le plus grave est sûrement pour les chevaux de Troie, ils infiltrent, ouvrent un port "backdoor" et le sécurise. A partir de maintenant, les concepteurs du cheval peuvent prendre le contrôle de ta machine à distance...

C'était "my fifty cents..."


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses...  Et si on ajoute que c'est je crois une norme développée par Microsoft, ça résume vos deux posts... 



En fait ce qui m'a fait chercher un peu ce que c'était cette norme, est cette phrase pêchée sur OSXFacile, à propos d'iChat.



> Utilisez de préférence des routeurs offrant la fonction UPnP ! Cette fonction "Universal Plug 'n Play" permet en principe de faire fonctionner "iChat AV" comme une horloge derrière un routeur !! C'est UPnP qui ouvrira tout seul les ports adéquats.... Bref, UPnP doit nous faciliter la vie (en principe...)



:mouais:


----------



## ntx (26 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir ce qu'était la norme UPnP... et par la même occasion que mon modem gérait cette norme.
> 
> J'ai donc activé la fonction sur mon Zyxel 660Me. Si j'ai bien compris, cette norme permet d'ouvrir un port lorsqu'un logiciel le demande? Y a-t-il des risques à cela?
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne.  :love:


C'est avec ce genre de configuration qu'un Mac OSX devient aussi sur qu'un Windows     Trop dangereux de laisser un programme ouvrir des ports.  

Apprend plutôt à maîtriser le tableau de bord "Partage/Coupe-feu". Au moins là tu vois en un coup d'oeil ce qui est ouvert et tu peux le refermer en un clic de souris.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

Oui sauf que Partage/Coupe-feu n'agit que sur le mac et pas le modem


----------



## ntx (26 Mars 2006)

Que l'autorisation soit au niveau du modem ou du Mac ça ne change pas grand chose ... s'il n'y a qu'un seul ordinateur derrière.


----------



## bucheron74 (28 Mars 2006)

salut
si je n'ouvre pas certains ports sur le modem, les données ne passeront pas meme si on ouvre le pare feu du mac car le modem est le premier à filtrer
j'ouvre les ports qui m'interessent sur ma iive box et ferme le pare feu du mac je pense que ca suffit
est ce que je me trompe ?


----------



## ntx (28 Mars 2006)

Oui, ou bien tu ouvres ce qu'il faut sur la livebox et sur le mac, comme cela c'est filtré deux fois ... et deux précautions valent mieux qu'une  Mais c'est lourd à gérer. Donc la première solution me paraît bien.


----------

